# Pedal cars



## Saraobike.boy (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 11, 2019)

Kidillac?


----------



## locomotion (Apr 11, 2019)

looks like Kidillac


----------



## Saraobike.boy (Apr 11, 2019)

it’s Kidillac sir’s


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 11, 2019)

My Brother and I got a Creme and Blue Kidallac for Christmas 1957. The lights worked until my Brother thought it was fun to crash the car into the concrete basement walls in Wisconsin. The folks made it disappear right before we moved to Arizona in the Summer of 59. It sure would've been cool if it was still in the family. Badazz little pedal car.


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 12, 2019)

Saraobike.boy said:


> View attachment 979082
> 
> 
> it’s Kidillac sir’s



I just noticed the fender decal


----------



## Casper (Apr 15, 2019)

The one in the back is a 1937 Steelcraft Streamliner


----------



## b 17 fan (Apr 15, 2019)

I have a few


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 6, 2020)

Saraobike.boy said:


> View attachment 978564



My Pops had that same Curious George.


----------



## Neal Andres (Sep 18, 2020)

Casper said:


> The one in the back is a 1937 Steelcraft Streamliner
> 
> View attachment 981031



Any interest in selling that Streamliner?  I've attached a catalog page for everyone's reference to it. Love that car.


----------



## 1motime (Sep 18, 2020)

They are great (heavy as a Cadillac) pedal cars!


----------



## mrg (Sep 19, 2020)

Wow, these Streamliners have been popping up!


----------



## Neal Andres (Jul 4, 2021)

Happy 4th of July


----------



## Phattiremike (Jul 7, 2021)

Just finished this 1940 Ford Skippy and a 1953 NOS Murray station wagon.

-mike


----------



## 1motime (Jul 7, 2021)

Phattiremike said:


> Just finished this 1940 Ford Skippy and a 1953 NOS Murray station wagon.
> 
> -mike
> 
> ...



Those are beautiful!!  More pictures please!  The Murray is NOS?


----------



## Phattiremike (Jul 7, 2021)

Yes the Murray came to me last year in the box, it came from the Memphis Cycle Company, the back end of the box was beat up so I removed the car and parts and assembled it.   The Ford was a 1 year restoration working w/  buddy of mine who owns a body shop.


----------



## 1motime (Jul 7, 2021)

Both are very nicely done!  The Station Wagon looks great,  Original paint really shines


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 7, 2021)

Although I’ve had numerous antique pedal cars, over the last 40 years, I love the European race cars.


----------

